
'We're watching a company explode': is Snapchat becoming irrelevant? - doener
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/feb/23/snapchat-redesign-scandal-kylie-jenner-what-went-wrong
======
randomerr
Snap chat was a gimmick: A message/photo/video lasts for a short time and then
goes away. That started to loose steam so they went down the route of becoming
more like a traditional social network. As the lines blurred between Facebook
and Snapchat people decided to start going back to what worked and from
Snapchat for the top down. Then the new gimmick networks start getting popular
eating away at Snapchat's popularity from the bottom up.

Snapchat is getting eaten away from both ends. And teh bad PR is just next
steps.

Snapchat has to do a vertical move. Maybe get into the through-away camera
(not the expensive on they tried), cheap Android devices like what TracFone
does for quick snaps on the go, or make a partnership with Urbanspoon/Yelp and
do a go branded marketing campaign for the best snap with friends.

~~~
joeblow9999
"A message/photo/video lasts for a short time and then goes away"

Not to mention this was never the case. The messages disappear from visibility
on your phone, but those messages are preserved forever for the NSA, the FBI,
the local police and most importantly, internal analytics for SnapChat.

